# Coretemp



## BachiloDmitry (Jun 30, 2015)

How accurate coretemp.ko is?

Is this even possible? Both are cores of single 8-core processor.


```
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 49.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 57.0C
```

I looked for the answers here and found this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/solved-cpu-temperature-correct.20656/#post-118399, but nobody seem to ask why the temperature is so different in one cpu.


----------



## juiced (Jun 30, 2015)

If you stress test the CPU are the temps across the cores the same?

Edit:
sysutils/stress will work.

I think the cmd was `stress -c 8`
-c 8 = for 8 cores


----------



## User23 (Jul 1, 2015)

A difference like 8.0 C between multiple cores on the same DIE, even if the cores have the same workload, is just normal on Intel CPUs since Core2Quad


```
sysctl dev.cpu. | grep temperature

dev.cpu.0.temperature: 32.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 32.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 31.0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 31.0C
dev.cpu.4.temperature: 32.0C
dev.cpu.5.temperature: 32.0C
dev.cpu.6.temperature: 39.0C
dev.cpu.7.temperature: 39.0C
dev.cpu.8.temperature: 36.0C
dev.cpu.9.temperature: 36.0C
dev.cpu.10.temperature: 35.0C
dev.cpu.11.temperature: 34.0C
```


----------

